# My Roommate the Fatty - by Anonymous ( ~BBW, Romance, Eating, ~MWG)



## Observer (Feb 12, 2009)

_ ~BBW, Romance, Eating, ~MWG_ - as one roommate gets fatter deliberately another struggles to understand why

*My Roommate the Fatty
by Anonymous1111
(as of 5/09 known to have originally been posted at Fantasy Feeder and now properly credited)*​
I didn’t have to be a detective to deduce the obvious. Within weeks of living together it was apparent - my college roommate Kelly was getting fat. I'd never met a girl with less will power with food. 

On our first day in the dorms, before I even knew her, her mother moved her in. At the time, I thought her mom, herself quite a porker, was a huge jerk, but now I guess I kind of understand. She bought us a minifridge and stocked it full of health food for Kelly, constantly making comments like, "Now piglet, we know how easy you get chubby, you really have to watch what you eat here while you're managing your weight all alone, and that cafeteria and all..." 

I thought Kelly must have been pretty humiliated, as anybody would be if their mother called them piglet in front of their brand new college roommate. Soon I think we both realized that her mother knew what she was talking about. She was concerned about what she knew could happen.

After a month or so in the dorms, I noticed Kelly was getting a little chunkier. We didn't eat together that much, but I'd see empty plates and trays from the cafeteria on her side of the room a lot. She never seemed to exercise much either. She'd take the shuttle bus to class every day instead of walking. She'd always take the elevator when she could and if not in classes or eating she'd sleep or go on her computer most of the day. 

Her jeans were getting pretty tight and her shirts were showing off her potbelly a little too much. The muffin top I’d noticed the first week was getting impossible to camouflage and to me it was a little embarrassing to look at. 

One day I decided to try to help her out a little bit and so I invited her to come to the gym with me. She seemed a little uncomfortable with the question. She told me she might have to meet me there because she was a little tired from writing an essay the night before. I reluctantly let her get away with such a lame excuse and went on my own. 

When I came back from the gym, Kelly wasn't there. I laid down my yoga mat and started doing sit ups. My abs were perfect and I wasn't going to let them soften up like Kelly's flabby gut. I'm sure she'd already gained the freshman fifteen... she barged in the room panting with her arms laden with plastic grocery bags as my mind was using her as motivation for more sit-ups. I panted a hello and she panted one back, hanging her head in a little bit of shame as she shuffled into the room. 

She got on her knees in front of the minifridge to start putting her food away. Every time I struggled up to the top of my crunch, I got a side view of her soft paunch poking out of the bottom of her small T-shirt and overflowing over the strained waistband of her tight jeans as she stocked the fridge. I was appalled at what she had bought. Having taken a memory course it was easy to count and record it all in detail.

She set a 24 pack of non-diet Coke on the ground to the left of the fridge, put three pints of Ben and Jerry's and two packages of Hot Pockets in the freezer, a gallon of 2% milk, guacamole, cheese, sour cream, and beans in the fridge. She then unbagged a pack of double-stuffed Oreos, two packs of Twinkies, three packs of Ho-ho's, a box of powdered sugar boxed donut holes and put them in the cupboard. Finally she put numerous bags of greasy potato chips, and a box of 12 chocolate frosted cupcakes on top of the fridge. 

I was so astonished that I didn't even feel the burn in my abdomen from my fiftieth sit up. As she stood up, she grabbed a cupcake out of the box and started licking the frosting off of the top. I finally fell back in exhaustion and contemplated the situation as she ate the rest of the cupcake. 

I decided that I had to say something. She was destroying her body with all this junk food. She looked pathetic stuffing that cupcake in her mouth like she hadn't seen food in a week. I knew she'd be huge by Christmas if she kept things up this way. 

"Kelly, you know... I know you hate to hear this, but I don't think your mother would be very happy about all this food. I mean, you've already gotten a little softer, haven't you?" I said timidly. 

She looked at me in horror and immediately sucked in her pudgy gut and threw an arm over it before murmuring, "Don't worry, I'll take care of it before Christmas break."

I felt terrible for having brought it up, but maybe this would make it finally click in her mind that she couldn't eat whatever she wanted. I had a meeting in the library for one of my classes, so I packed up my things and headed out the door, trying to make her feel a little better, but not knowing really what to say because I was genuinely disgusted by her chocolaty face and increasingly flabby midsection

But I was wrong. Instead of heeding my caution it only got worse. 

When I came back from my meeting it was dinner time, so I expected Kelly to be either gone or eating, but what I found blew my mind. There was an empty cafeteria plate on her desk with the remnants of a full bowl of macaroni and cheese. If I was in her shoes, that'd be the absolute last thing I'd put on my tray in the cafeteria. There's a salad bar and grilled chicken and fruit and tons of other more healthy choices. What was she thinking? 

Well that wasn't even the worst of it. There were three empty wells in the plastic cupcake tray, an empty Twinkie packet wrapper, an empty can of Coke, and a hot pocket wrapper on her bedside table. 

She was sprawled across her bed looking like she had gone to sleep absolutely exhausted. Her black T-shirt had powdered sugar all over the breast area and the corners of her mouth still had chocolate on them. She didn't have any pants on, but I guarantee they wouldn't have buttoned if she did. Her disgusting gut was almost distended and her shirt didn't even cover her belly button. 

There was a little chocolate smeared on the side of her packed belly where it looked like she'd been rubbing it in pain. I felt absolutely disgusted and disappointed in her, but I also felt sorry for her at the same time. I had already accidentally humiliated her once that day, and I felt terrible about it, so I threw all her wrappers in the trash and covered her with her blankets. 

Not knowing what to think of the whole situation, I decided it was time for a nap of my own. I went to bed with a clean conscience and decided that I was going to make a serious effort to help Kelly firm up.

When I woke up, she was sitting at her computer all dressed and cleaned up. Even her macaroni plate was gone. I rubbed my eyes and said hello as if nothing had happened. She followed suit. I started getting dressed to go have dinner at the cafeteria and she asked me where I was going. I told her and to my complete shock, she remarked excitedly, "Oh good I'm absolutely starving! I haven't eaten all day! Is it OK if I join you?" 

Luckily I was facing my closet, but my jaw dropped. I thought “What is going on? Is she having some sort of manic episodes where she blacks out and binge eats junk food or is she lying because she thinks she put all that trash away herself?” 

I couldn't tell her that I knew the truth... it would just be too awkward. I had to let her join me. Who knows? Maybe I could teach her some healthy eating habits in the cafeteria. 

She slipped on some sweatpants to come with me and I noted that her belly seemed to be sticking out of her shirt a little more than usual. She was probably still a little bloated from all that junk food earlier.

When we got to the cafeteria, we kind of went our separate ways and picked out what we wanted. I went for a salad, a grilled chicken breast, and a cup of grapes to try to set a good example for Kelly. Maybe she'd been raised in a household that just didn't eat healthily; after all her mother was quite hefty... 

When Kelly sat down across from me at the table, I gawked at her heavy tray. She'd ordered a big bacon cheeseburger with all the fixings from the grill plus an order of fries and a chocolate milkshake. There was no way she could finish all that food after all the crap she'd eaten that day already. Or that’s at least what I thought. 

She saw my wide eyes staring at her plate and she blushed a little, stuttering,"Uhhh... well... I haven't eaten all day. I mean, I'm on a diet. Sooo I feel like this is my reward for being so good." 

I was so shocked at the whole ordeal that I couldn't even come up with words to say to her ridiculous lie. We ate in silence. She actually finished all that mess before I finished my healthy meal and I began to resent her for being able to constantly indulge in all that tasty, greasy, fattening food while I had to eat leafy greens and unseasoned chicken. Still, in the back of my mind, I knew I'd look twenty times better in the end and I'd have a hot college boyfriend in no time. I just couldn’t understand how a person could let themselves go so fast, and she didn’t seem to be aware or care. 

On our way back to the room after the cafeteria, I noticed that she was a little uncomfortable. I assumed she would be from all that heavy, greasy food, but she was walking really slow. I was almost embarrassed to be walking with her. Her shirt looked almost ridiculous. It was skin tight and didn't cover her belly button at all. She looked almost pregnant. She'd probably eaten more than an average baby's weight in food since lunch that day. 

By the beginning of the next week the mini-fridge was empty &#8211; and so fsr as I could tell it all went into Kelly, who was also eating at the cafeteria. Later that week some of my friends started commenting on Kelly's ballooning gut, and I could tell why. Every day it seemed bigger. I could see stretch marks on it. It was almost as if she was going through pregnancy, except all of her was growing... although her belly did grow the most. 

Her ass and thighs were pretty slow to thicken, but her upper body was getting heavier by the minute it seemed. She looked almost like a cartoon character from the severe contrast between her almost normal lower body and her obese belly and breasts. 

I don't think she wore bras all that often anymore because her breasts were growing so fast. Some of her larger Nordstrom's tank tops had built in bras, but they did little to constrain her massive melons. I didn't understand how she could let herself go so fast. She kept the fridge stocked with the same fattening junk food, but she'd gotten in the terrible habit of shopping at Costco and buying her candy bars, soda, and Twinkies in bulk. It wasn't unusual to find entire birthday cakes in the fridge waiting for her to dig into. 

She became a frequent conversation topic between my physically fit friends. People started calling her cream puff Kelly. It was mean, I know, but we could hardly stand looking at her. 

One night, I was taking an early evening nap because I'd stayed out late the night before at a frat party and Kelly was lazing about on her computer eating, as usual. I had been asleep for a while, but I was in the half awake state with my eyes slightly open, absentmindedly gazing off in space in Kelly's general direction. 

I could vaguely see her smiling at her computer screen as she ate from a big bowl full of birthday cake and Ben and Jerry's ice cream. As usual, her clothes looked absurd and didn't cover nearly enough of her revolting stomach. She leaned forward a little bit to get a spoonful of ice cream to her mouth when suddenly, a loud popping noise made her drop the ice cream on her flabby gut. The button on her jeans had popped clear off and hit the metal leg of her desk making a loud ding sound. 

Her fly unzipped as her voluminous belly surged forward onto her lap, ice cream dripping down the front of it. Her first reaction was to gasp, but then she sighed and groaned in pleasure at the feeling of more room for the delicious dessert in her bowl. Her hand absentmindedly headed for her belly and started caressing the area where her pants had been pinching it almost painfully. 

She picked up a piece of coffee cake from the fridge next to her desk and wiped up the caramel ice cream off of her pink belly fat and then shoved the whole piece in her mouth sensually. She glanced toward me for a brief moment to see if I was awake, but I shut my eyes quickly and avoided her gaze. 

She smiled again at her computer screen and typed something lazily as she rubber her big belly. She almost seemed happy with herself. I hated her at that moment. I hated my own perfect body so much and I would never think I was skinny enough, but she was perfectly content with her fat, huge body. I hated her. She hoisted herself out of her office chair with a considerable amount of effort and started peeling off her tight jeans. She grabbed a Twinkie halfway through and shoved it in her mouth before taking her pants fully off. I couldn't believe my eyes.

She sat there, disgustingly fat, at her computer, completely stuffed and actually happy about it. I eventually fell angrily back to sleep to the sounds of her munching and typing.

It was getting to me. It was I felt time for intervention. I was restless all night &#8211; I was to the point of not even wanting to be nice. I just couldn’t take it any more.
I woke up the next morning to the smell of bacon in the room. I rubbed the sleep out of my eyes and looked over to Kelly's side of the room. She was propped up in her bed with her computer in her lap and a cafeteria tray full of bacon, eggs, hash browns, and pancakes by her side. Her laptop was slightly propped up on her bulging gut and she looked noticeably fatter even than the night before when she popped the button off her jeans. 

Her lips and chin were shiny with the grease of her meal as she smiled over at me. She looked like a fat pig and I wanted to tell her. It was embarrassing being her roommate. I felt like all my friends would think I'm fatter as well because I live with such a blimp! I would just die if my frat boy friends saw her right now. 

I knew her mother was going to kill her when she went home for Christmas. Everybody gains weight during the holidays... but I couldn't imagine Kelly's mom letting her eat a bite once she sees how huge she's gotten. I'd say she was probably pushing 170lbs by now and she had come in appearing so fit! She wasn’t quite like me to start with... 125 and fit as a whistle! She’d been more like 150. I thought “_I bet she wishes she looked like me.”_

With that, I suited up for a run and said bye as I finished my stretches in the room. 

When I got back, Kelly was gone again. I again laid out my yoga mat to continue my torturous workout and dreaded seeing what kind of calorie-laden treats she'd come back with. In about a half an hour she lumbered in the door with a bunch of bags from the mall. Two bags were from a department store and one was from the Chinese food restaurant at the mall. 

She plopped down on her bed and pulled out the three boxes of food and clear plastic tub of fried rice before leaning over to grab a Coke. I eyed her meal for three, wondering why she bought so much. She saw my disapproving gaze and blushed a little before saying,"Hehe... hard day at the mall. Shopping really starves you..." 

I ignored her excuse and thought disdainfully about how she probably didn't own anything that still fit her so she HAD to go shopping. She was wearing the most uncute outfit I'd ever seen... and she wore it to the MALL. You could see so many people at the mall! She was wearing her same old sweat pants, which were looking a little tighter around her rump and one of her Nordstrom's tank tops that she thought covered her up, but was just disgusting. It was skin tight and didn't have a prayer of holding her fat gut in. 

Her stretch marks were visible on her exposed love handles and she constantly had to pull the front of it down to cover her deep belly button. It was quite obvious she wasn't wearing a bra. Her breasts seemed to be getting bigger and heavier every day... swaying and bouncing all over the place when she refused to wear a bra. I prayed that she'd bought some new ones. 

She said, "Do you want to see what I bought? It's for my date tonight." 

A big smile crept across her face as she pulled some clothes out of her bags. My stomach turned over and I could hardly breathe... _date?!? Kelly, my fat, gluttonous cow of a roommate had a date and I didn’t even have plans for the night. What kind of horrible alternate universe is this? _

I silently hoped her new clothes look terrible on her!

The clothes were cute, but they looked like they'd be a little small on her. I hoped she couldn't get herself into them and she had to wear her sweatpants and braless tank top on her date. She'd bought some new jeans (because she didn't fit in any of her old ones obviously), a new bracelet and necklace, a new bra, a brown leather belt, and a silky lavender button down shirt. The outfit was cute, I had to admit, but I felt nothing could look cute on a girl her size. I was getting more and more angry by the minute. 

There was an awkward silence and she finally asked me, "Well... what do you think?"

"The outfit's cute," I said, "but I don't think he's going to be able to look past that big spare tire of yours." 

I didn't even regret saying it I was so mad. 

Kelly just glared at me while stuffing more Chinese food in her mouth. With a full mouth, she said, "Have you considered that maybe he'll like it?"

I couldn't even believe her comment. How could she be so naive? So in denial?? She had an addiction and it was clearly out of hand... it was affecting her psychologically! I bet this guy is disgusting that asked her out... or maybe she met him on the internet! 

That, I realized, was probably what had happened. She's always being such a fat lazy pig on her computer, probably talking to him and showing him pictures of her when she was thin. Man, he's going to be in for a surprise when he sees her! She's ballooned since then!! I can't wait to see the look on his face!

There she sat. Shoving all that greasy oily Chinese food in her fat face. I noted that she was now getting the beginnings of a double chin and her cheeks made her look like a chipmunk with all that fatty fried orange chicken in her mouth. She got a whole tub of orange chicken (one of the most calorie filled forms of Chinese food... with all that fried skin and sugary sauce), another whole tub of mixed chow mein with tons of shrimp, eggs, chicken, and pork, another big tub of spicy duck (the most fattening meat in chinese cooking), PLUS that whole thing of fried rice. And she was eating the whole thing!

_“What a disgusting pig! She's going to be so bloated by the time he comes to pick her up. I bet they're going to dinner, too,”_ I thought to myself . I started doing my sit ups faster and faster as she glared\s at me and I thought shoved food in her face faster and faster. We were almost competing, for what I'm not sure... but I'm not going to lose!

She finished her orange chicken and my abs were burning like they've never burned before. I thought_ “She's got to slow down soon. That greasy food is so heavy and rich. The duck is sliding down her throat into that bulging belly of hers faster than I can keep up with. She's winning, but I can't quit. I can feel her slowing down a little. Grease is all over her face now and she's got all sorts of sauce stains on the tops of her breasts. What a slob. She's almost done with that big bucket of spicy duck. That duck alone would make me gain five pounds if I ate that much of it. _“

Finally I couldn’t take it anymore. I couldn’t lift myself any higher. I fell back in exhaustion, sweating and panting on my yoga mat, trying not to look at her out of shame. She stopped eating for a second, also panting and quite sweaty. Her whole body looked shiny and wet. The sweat was showing through her shirt on the top of her puffy belly and below her pendulous breasts. She flashed me an evil smile and lay back in her bed, propping herself against the wall with some pillows. 

I started my after workout stretches as she slowly packed the rest of the Chinese food in her growing gut. I took a shower and when I came out, she was still finishing her food, slowly but surely. I thought to myself _I don't know why she keeps eating... she must be in incredible pain. Although... I'm not sure why I work out so hard. I'm usually in incredible pain also. It's different though. I'm fit and thin and beautiful. She's .... HUGE. _

I got dressed and started doing some homework when I heard a loud snort. I looked over at that overweight porker and she was fast asleep and snoring with both hands cupped around her gigantic gut. It looked like somebody had inflated it with a pump through her belly button. It seemed hard as a rock, like a pregnant woman. I almost wanted to go touch it because I had never seen somebody with that full of a tummy. I wanted to poke it to see if it was still as squishy as it normally looked.

I was debating whether I should wake her up so she could get ready for her date. It would be so gratifying to hear him ring the doorbell and her have to go out greasy face and sauce in her hair and all....


----------



## Observer (Feb 12, 2009)

In the end, my conscience got the best of me and I decided I had to wake her up. I threw one of her snickers bars at her while yelling, "Get up you fatso! if you even can after stuffing your face all day."

She woke up and oriented herself and realized she was being made fun of. She tried to pull her grease stained tank top down to cover her belly button, but to no avail. With what looked like an enormous amount of effort, she heaved herself to a standing position and took a deep breath. 

"Jeez, you're the size of the Goodyear blimp! I should just call you blimpy! So blimpy, what time's your hot date?" 

She shot me a terrible glare and muttered, "None of your business."

She shuffled off to take a shower and I had time to relish her bad mood. 

_I am so witty,_ I thought to myself as I munched on the boxed salad I'd bought for dinner. When she came out of the shower, she was wearing panties and her new bra. I couldn't believe my eyes. I hadn't seen her in her full glory since she'd ballooned to her current size. Her belly was massive. It bulged out over her tiny underwear, bouncing with every step. Her gigantic breasts heaved to and fro with every movement despite her new bra. There was so much of her now. I cringed at the thought of being so grossly fat, but she seemed to have no problem with it. She didn't even attempt to suck any of it in... but I doubt she even could. She had to be close to 180. 

She lumbered over to her bed and started cleaning up the remains of her Chinese food binge and taking the tags off her new clothes. I was surprised to see that her lavender shirt fit her pretty well. It was a little too tight around the bosom area. I would never try to get away with button down shirts if I had tits like that. Once she buttoned the shirt, there was a gap between the two buttons covering her breasts and the two bottom buttons across her lower belly looked like they were going to start spreading soon. It was just barely big enough. 

The satin texture of the shirt showed off every fold and ripple in her voluminous gut... it was disgusting. The jeans hardly fit, too. She struggled to slide them over her widening thighs, hips, and rump. Her ass had gotten quite a bit larger lately. I hadn't noticed until now because she'd been wearing those ugly sweats around everywhere. She finally got them up to her waist and they looked like she'd poured herself into them. Getting them buttoned was a little bit of a struggle, but not too bad once she sucked her big gut in a little. 

The jeans made her fat bulge out all over the place, but they didn't look uncomfortably tight. She snaked the belt through the loops on her pants and to my great surprise, it was too big! She had three notches left on her belt. Knowing her, she'd probably need it. She tucked in her satin shirt and it made her look ridiculously chubby. Fat bulged out on both sides of her belt and her cleavage was practically busting out of her shirt. I was actually a little jealous of how voluptuous she looked.

My eyes scanned her as I forced a disgusting look onto my face, and finally let her have it. "You look like a whale stuffed into a cute outfit. You should have bought maternity pants at that mall today you look so preggers. When's the baby due, blimpy?" 

She looked very annoyed and just went about her business of getting ready. 

Just as she was slipping her foot into her stiletto black high heel, there was a knock on the door. I sprinted to the door to get it. I wanted to get a good long look at this nasty guy that wanted to date my tub of lard roommate. 

I flung open the door and there he was... 6'3'' and cut like an Abercrombie model (sidenote: I am NOT into guys cut like Abercrombie models, but for the purpose of the story, the heart throb needs to be like that...). He had a gorgeous face, black hair, green eyes, teeth as white as snow, and to top it all off, he had a box of chocolates for her. He was to die for. I stood slack jawed for a minute before Kelly pushed me to the side to get to him. His eyes lit up when he saw her and he said, "You look even prettier than in your pictures!"

She hugged him and he actually looked like he liked touching her pudgy body. He gave her the chocolates and she blushed before handing them to me and asking me to put them on her bed for later. I couldn't help but reply, "I'm surprised you don't shove them all in your face right now." 

He smiled at her and asked, "Looks like somebody's been eating a little more lately hmmm?"

She looked at her feet sheepishly, making her nascent double chin stand out even more, and said, "I suppose so."

He grinned at me like hed won a prize, grabbed her hand and started pulling her away. He turned at the last second and said, "We'll be back eventually. Make sure she doesn't let those chocolates go to waste!" 

I slammed the door in revulsion and jealousy. I stormed inside _"What kind of crazy world is this where my fatass roommate gets a man like that???"_

I expected, and hoped, that Kelly would come back from her date with no goodnight kiss and no juicy stories, but rather a tragic story of rejection. There was no way he could actually think that gut of hers is cute. I couldn't stand the thought of them kissing... it made me shudder. I went to bed early that night because unfortunately, I had no hot date bringing me chocolates. 

At around 11:30 pm, I hear a loud female laugh outside the door that sounds like Kelly. I couldnt help myself, but had to get up and look through the peep hole. I see her standing against the wall opposite our door and him leaning toward her with one hand on the wall above her left shoulder. I can see the top button of her blouse is undone and her lacey black bra is peeking out and showing off more of her deep cleavage. It made me want breast implants. 

His left hand was on her shoulder now, then moving to her neck, and then he kissed her! He actually kissed her! He moved like he was actually attracted to her, pressing his body closer to hers. Then his right hand did the unthinkable... it moved down over her gigantic breast and onto her swollen belly. I couldn't tell much from this angle, but it looked like it was even bigger than when they left. 

She was sweating and she had that look in her eyes like she gets when she's had one of her binges. The about to fall asleep, droopy eyed look induced by food coma. He was gently caressing her rotund belly now with both his hands as he sensually kissed her neck. Her face looked as if she was moaning softly with pleasure. I couldn't bear to watch it anymore. It made me absolutely sick with jealousy and I stormed back to my bed and got in angrily.

Twenty minutes later she came in alone (thank goodness). Her hair was all out of place from their make out session in the hallway and she was sweating like a pig. She had a bag of leftovers from dinner on her left hand and her right hand was holding her bulging gut as she waddled into the room. She looked a mess. 

Her belly had definitely gotten bigger. I had proof. I had deliberately noted that her new belt had 3 notches left on it before she left, and it was now struggling to reach around her waistline on the last notch. The bottom button on her blouse had been ripped off... or had popped off of it's own accord. I assumed it had popped off midway through whatever huge dinner she'd just eaten. As she waddled by, the smell of pizza wafted into my nostrils and made my mouth water a little bit. I hated her! She got to eat pizza to her heart's content and then make out with a hot guy who just watched her stuff herself silly!! How could this be??

She lowered herself slowly onto her bed and kicked off her shoes before gingerly undoing her tight belt and unbuttoning her restricting jeans, letting them unzip themselves as her enormous belly surge forward between her chubby thighs. It was disgusting, but by now I should be used to it. She scooted into her bed breathing heavily and grunting occasionally. She could hardly move with all that pizza in her gut. 

As she laid herself back against the wall, propped up with pillows once again, she slowly began unbuttoning her sweaty shirt, revealing a huge belly beneath. It looked rock hard... bigger than I'd ever seen any girl's stomach... even a pregnant one. It hardly looked like fat. It looked like she had swallowed a watermelon... or two. Who knows? Maybe she had. Even the top of it right beneath her bra line was a little distended. She had filled every crevice of her expanding stomach. 

She slowly began rubbing her stomach as she closed her eyes. I couldn't believe she would be doing this while I was in the room! 

_Isn't she embarrassed in the least? _I wondered in astonishment. 

She burped a few times before her hiccups started. Every few minutes I'd hear her groan with a mix of pleasure and pain.

I was almost asleep when she looked over at me and said, "He liked it."

I was confused for a second, not recalling our earlier conversation, "Liked what?"

"My spare tire." She said, reminding me of our prior exchange amidst a wave of giggles and a few hiccups. Every time she hiccupped I could see her massive gut bounce up and down. She was disgusting, but somehow this man liked it. She went off to sleep and eventually I did too.

The next morning she was making herself a four egg omelet with a similar number of ingredients. It was huge. She offered to share with me, but of course I declined.

You havent figured it out yet have you? she said.

Figured out what?

Why my mom called me piglet  and what kind of diet Im really on.

No, I admitted. Or why a guy like that would want to date a girl bordering on obesity.

Cause I actually want to be fat and hes one of these guys who prefer bigger women.

And you met him on the Internet?

Yep  he lives a bit far from here  but well be seeing more of each other, she smiled.

And your family doesnt mind?

Im the thinnest of the group. Why dont you come to the airport on Christmas weekend? Theyre coming in and were going to my aunts. Im sure that youd be welcome. 

This I had to see. Kelli rented a minivan. He heaved herself into the drivers seat and we went to the airport and the luggage turnstile, I was standing next to her when a voice said hi  has anyone told you that you resemble Kelli Stevens

She turned into the arms of a taller but younger guy, arther husky, who turned out to be her brother. He gripped her with a warm hug, his fingers sinking into the new flesh o her upper torso.

Hmmm  seems the food at college agrees with you, he remarked, giving her slightly rounder belly a pat.

Oh shush Chris , it isnt that much yet and Im still the skinniest in this family, Julie shot back as her cheeks reddened in embarrassment. Shed worn a tank top as though to minimize the damage, but her brothers remarks as he arrived at the airport demonstrated that it wasnt going to work. 

The fact was that during the four months since leaving home Kelli had lived in a calorie laden paradise, with buffet style breakfasts, lunch and dinners plus snacks in the dorms. I knew cause Id been there. Eating had become an initially exciting but ultimately a comforting and routine way of life that was pushing her into obesity. She couldn't possibly be enjoying it???

I knew it didnt seem like such a big deal to Julie. She was still wearing the same clothes as when she was last home despite their increasing snugness. The lower belly roll of her stomach was pushing the fabric outwards from below the waistband of her jean while another roll of flesh bulged over e top. Love handles were beginning to develop on the side, evidence of her love of pancakes, French toast, cheese sandwiches, desserts and other carbos. Tank tops had replaced t-shirts as the latter had become too skin tight, tending to creep up and expose bare skin in the cold air.

I expected her family to react, and they did  but not as I expected. Her Mom was the next to arrive, followed by a man who had to be pushing 300 pounds. 

Hi there piglet, her mom sed. I see youve been succeeding like you said you would,

Yes, and its been fun. Jim loves it too, she exclaimed with joy as I stood slack jawed. 

"Come on, lets get these bags,  her father said. Its been a long tripwere starving and I bet you are too.." 

At the mention of food her blossoming belly grumbled.

"Ugh yes, I'm famished," her hand absently strokes the curvature of her stomach. 

And this is? her brother interrupted, looking at me.

Oh, my roommate Anne. Shes coming with us to Aunt Claras

Yes, I remember Anne, her mom said. Happy to have you.

This fat family was treating me with gracious hospitality like there was nothing wrong  all three were obese and their daughter getting there deliberately! I had nothing to say.

We got out of the airport and went looking for a place to east. I expected a buffet but instead Kelli wheeled into a Bob Evans family restaurant. I had a slow coked Mexican Casserole while they had a variety of dishes including something called a Reuben casserole, lasagna, and shepards pie. Then we had dessert.

The three days at her aunts were like non-stop thanksgiving. Everyone but me was fat and they all seemerd healthy and happy. Kelli and I shared a room. She rolled out of bed, clad in only skintight panties and a tank top that no longer covers her stomach entirely. There was a full-length mirror that gave her a good look at the obvious growth of her body and I noticed er preening and apparently enjoying the reflection. 

Obviously her family wasnt concerned with her weight any more than was her on-line boyfriend. I was to find out hat he was in college as well, but about 300 miles away. By the end of our Freshman year hed come courting several times and it was always a big dinner. Her arse continued to balloon and her thighs developed saddlebags, I stopped the digs to keep peace, but never could figure her out. But she did, to her credit, upgrade her wardrobe and kept her appearance up. 

At the end of the Freshman term we parted ways. Over the next two years I occasionally ran into her on the 14,000 student campus, Every time she was happy and friendly, and appeared to be even bigger than the time before.

Finally I reached the last few weeks of my senior year. I hadn't gained a pound since fatty Kelly was my roommate. I've dated my fair share of boys in college, but none of them have really worked out. I've been cheated on a few times and I've cheated on boyfriends a few times, but that's all in the past. 

Then I came across Kelly the other day at the food court in the mall. I didn't even recognize her, she had to wave to me. I was eating at the vegan restaurant and she was at a neighboring table finishing a large pizza on her own. She was absolutely huge  had to be over three hundred pounds by now. It was disgusting. Her ass wouldn't even fit on the chair at the food court. Her fat sagged off all sides of it. 

She was sitting with the same good looking freak she dated that freshman year. He's hot, but any guy that's into her... well he's just a complete freak. He was just watching her eat that pizza. His hand was on her disgusting blimp belly the whole time. And she had a ring on her finger. I guess theyre getting married. I hope they remember to reinforce their furniture, especially in the bedroom. 

Anyway, it looked like she was going to come over and say something to me, but I pretended I didn't notice. I just finished my Diet Coke and left in a hurry. She was right when we were freshmen  I just didn't get it then and never have, why anyone would enjoy being fat or being with someone who is. What freaks!

Someday maybe I'll find someone normal like myself. Until then, I can at least see my rib cage and hipbones.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Feb 13, 2009)

Good story. I just don't like Kelly's roommate.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, she is quite a B-I-atch


----------



## The Id (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sorry that the author is anonymous, because I'd sincerely like to thank them for the story. It's an awesome story. The use of first person narrator through a thin-obsessed roommate is great. Really gets psychological and I enjoy that. One of the better stories I've read recently.


----------



## Lardibutts (Feb 13, 2009)

The Id said:


> I'm sorry that the author is anonymous, because I'd sincerely like to thank them for the story. It's an awesome story. The use of first person narrator through a thin-obsessed roommate is great. Really gets psychological and I enjoy that. One of the better stories I've read recently.



Yup I'd agree with that. Well done.


----------



## Observer (Feb 13, 2009)

And we really don't know who the author is. 

I can tell you that the story itself is a blend that began with a core rant and several scraps recieved at my Yahoo address with the suggestion that they might be interesting "if mixed with your usual touch." 

The original first person narrative was actually even more derogatory than appears here - I toned her down to just being a rigid, frustrated, clueless fatophobe ditz while giving the main protagonist a fat and supportive family for contrast.


----------



## a_man_alone (Feb 15, 2009)

> "Until then, I can at least see my rib cage and hipbones."



To think that's the part I hate the most about thin girls is their bones poking out like they haven't got an ounce of fat on them. Women have curves!!!

So yeah, great story, reminds me of how I like to write: first person.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 18, 2009)

Good story overall, but I was hoping the main character could come away with an understanding that some people are happy with being fat and that there are people who admire them.


----------



## Angel00101 (Feb 18, 2009)

The main character is like a lot of people that are out there. There are people that just don't under stand to why some like being heavy. So in a way this story tells the truth. where that some may find fat beautiful, there are some that find fat gross and ugly.

For me any way i love this story, it tell the ugly truth about some people out there who are like the main character of this story, who just don't get it.


----------



## acadm (Nov 11, 2011)

this is another classic; great descriptions, kelly is a dream for any FA


----------



## GooberDude737 (Nov 19, 2011)

i was thinking that while at her roomy's family's place she'd be fed non stop, and wouldn't think of it, or be like, we all gain at christmas. wind up putting on alot, maybe even actually date a brother and he'd continue getting her to eat till by the time she realises she just gives up or something like that. it just ended bad i think... when skinny girls act like that and think fat is bad i feel they deserve to become fatter than that themselves\

pretty good story, not so good ending


----------



## growinluvhandles (Nov 18, 2021)

This story is so different from the usual stories here. There are so many ways this story could have gone, but I am sad for the narrator at the end — shallow and thin and alone.


----------

